
Show HN: stup – Daily notes in the Terminal - laz_arus
https://github.com/iridakos/stup
======
laz_arus
The implementation started few weeks ago but due to great contributions it's
already on version 0.1.9

The next feature to be added that is on the top of the list is tab completion
(bash, zsh) which will allow users to add notes easier and faster.

